# 2006 to 2007 Tarmac Comp Differences?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I can get a deal on a 2006 , I heard that the 2007's have had some big changes from 2006 but not sure if that was only for the SL model and not the comp. I can get a great deal and wondering if the $500 price difference is worth it?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

2006 Comp: http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2006&spid=21838

2007 Comp: http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=22283

Your choice. I would say no. The only difference, unless I overlooked something, is that the 2007 has the Toupe saddle and un Ultegra rear derailleur (the rest of the gruppo is the same, Shimano 105). The toupe is a GREAT saddle. I'd get the 2006 and buy a Toupe saddle to put on it.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

On paper they look the same. I was not sure of if the 105 group received changes either between 2006 and 2007. As much as I am not a fan of the red...$1600 for this bike new might be a good idea for my first road bike I am thinking. My original price was to be around 1500 but once I saw this bike and rode it..I was in love with the 105 crisp shifting and braking and the carbon frame felt really nice as well. I was looking for a deal on a 07 but no 07s seem to be around in teh comp model


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

In my area, the only 2007 Tarmacs left around are the Comps.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Just got back from LBS deal got even sweeter with it being the last day of the month and all.

$1475 + 15% off accessories which is nice I can support the LBS and get close to internet prices. I will be getting fit and picking it up this week, cant wait


----------

